# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt dây CNC (EDM) >  Bác nào biết xin chỉ giúp em

## VTV3

Có bác nào biết cách bù lại dây ( offset) xin chỉ giúp em với ạ em mới vận hành máy cắt dây CNC tàu loại DK 7740 nhưng chưa biết cách bù lại dây  :Frown:

----------


## CKD

Không nhớ rỏ, nhưng DK-77 nó có offset đường cắt rồi mà?
Nhưng cũng không chính xác lắm vì nó còn phụ thuộc dòng cắt, tốc độ cắt, độ dày phôi, chất lượng máy.
Vậy nên chắc cú nhất là cắt mẫu, đo lại xem hao hụt bao nhiêu rồi offset bù trừ là chắc ăn nhất.

----------


## Hung22884

Thì ngồi hóng các cao nhân ah

----------


## kidandmomshop

Em cũng lót dép hóng cao nhân ạ.

----------


## minhduc0110

Bác muốn hỏi offset trừ hao khi bác vẽ hình hay là offset phần F3.
- OFFSET chỉ khi bác vẽ phụ thuộc vào máy , chỉ và độ rơ của máy . Bác cứ cắt 1 phi tròn chỉ offset trong bản vẽ là -0.1 xem máy bác cắt có chính xác không

----------


## Nguyendinh

Thông thuờng cắt từ 2 lần trở lên thì độ chính xác mới ổn định,

----------

